# Vodafone Seitenabruf aussschalten?



## ray2mi (30. März 2008)

Hallo ich habe nen Internetanschluss von Vodafone. Immer, wenn man da online ist öffnet er nach ca 30 min automatisch die Vodafone Live! Seite und die geht mir ziemlich auf die Eier 
Kann man das irgendwie abstellen?


----------

